# Burton Ambush



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

collaboration said:


> Because I don't have much trust in the salesperson...
> 
> I'm looking at purchasing Burton Ambush, just wondering how much it will pack out?
> 
> The salesperson is saying it won't pack out and will stay as what it is... hard to believe so I told him I will think about it and come back


They will easily become a 1/4 to 1/2 size bigger. I like to go a half size down from my normal size and after about a week of riding they are perfect. If you don't ride a lot and 7 days of riding is close to your season I would have them heat mold them for you. GL


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I think a boot would have to be made out of hard plastic not to pack out.
I mean the whole entire thing.

If a liner @ all forms to the contours of your foot, it has just packed out. 

I'm a size 10 but I've been buying 1/2 size smaller, 9.5 boots for 20 years, I grabbed up the only pair of Burton Grails @ the ski swap for super cheap, but the only pair was a size 9.

They were way too tight, had them heat molded once, they were still too tight maybe 2 more days riding after that.
They are now super awesome. I absolutely love them.

I am not you though! I like a really tight boot, that's just my personal preference. That's why I always go 1/2 smaller, I just was worried a full size might be pushin' it too much.
Couldn't have been happier though, luckily.


I think boots pack out depending on how big the size of foot going in them, my boots have packed out a tonne, because I crammed a 10 in a 9.
If I bought a size 10 They would still pack out I'm sure, just not near as much as my 9's. 

I also don't think packing out is a bad thing either, only when boots get sloppy & don't hold their rigidity.
I see packed out as form fitted, as long as the boot hasn't broke down in anyway. My boots are packed out, but I don't think that's bad thing.


If they fit perfect now, they will just get sloppier from that point on.
If a half size small is comfortable I think they will only get comfier.

TT


----------



## vukovi21 (Feb 17, 2012)

i own a pair of burton ambush boots...so i will give you my 2cents here

i wear 11.5 size boots..but i got a 11 burton ambush just in case cuz its a soft or mid soft boot if you like...

the boot is tight and by that i mean 29.5cm is not as lets say nikes 29.5cm its shorter so the for me its kinda just a little bit short..i thought its gonna be ok after a few days but that didnt change...but dont take me the wrong way this is not that big of an issue

on the other hand from day 4 or something around that time boots somehow lost a lot of support that they gave me until that point,and by that i mean around the ankle...they just felt way looser than on the first three days and its not something that i like

looking at my setuproto ct,union forces and burton ambush...the boots is the first thing that one day will be changed

dont take me wrong great boot all the way just my experience,could be that i have narrow feet and small ankles if you know what i mean,im 6'4'' 215 pounds but not big boned so i think that is my issue,hope i helped


----------



## Megatron X (Apr 27, 2012)

I have a pair of Burton Ambush boots. I like them a lot, and they are pretty comfortable. Since I rotate my boots during the season they didn't really pack out much and kept support. But it is a softer boot than my other boots so maybe I didn't notice it. But it's still snug around the foot.


----------

